# Aprire e chiudere le discussioni



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2013)

Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


Mai. Decidi tu e punto. Anche perchè anche non si tratta solo delle discussioni attive, ma anche i thread aperti e chiusi subito alla cazzo di cane dopo il primo che magari è pure simpatico rompono solo i coglioni. Ciao.


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


Boh quib io sono per il libero arbitrio.  se li aprono e li chiudono senza darmi modo di commentare al limite faccio una partaccia agli autori dell'impresa  Però in sostanza mi va bene tutto ... Bye


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

*scusa quibb*

ma io non mi sento tranquilla a rispondere...la domanda è mal posta...
ci sono dei casi in cui trovo giusto chiudere i ddd e non in caso di un tot di risposte o meno...
i ddd aperti e chiusi perche si rosica no qulli non sono d accordo che vadano chiusi.....
se apri ne prendi le consegue4nze....
ma io sarei la prima a chiederti di chiudere un mio ddd anzi cancellarlo proprio per altri motivi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Dicembre 2013)

Di eccesso di democrazia si può anche morire. Comandi tu? Hai il diritto e il dovere di decidere tu, nel bene e nel male. Chi non è d'accordo con te è libero di fondare un altro forum.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Dicembre 2013)

miss acacia ha detto:


> ma io non mi sento tranquilla a rispondere...la domanda è mal posta...
> ci sono dei casi in cui trovo giusto chiudere i ddd e non in caso di un tot di risposte o meno...
> i ddd aperti e chiusi perche si rosica no qulli non sono d accordo che vadano chiusi.....
> se apri ne prendi le consegue4nze....
> ma io sarei la prima a chiederti di chiudere un mio ddd anzi cancellarlo proprio per altri motivi


Da regolamento non cancelliamo mai, a meno che la discussione non mette in pericolo la propria privacy per via di nomi, cognomi, indirizzi e telefono in chiaro o cose del genere. Capita tipo una o due volte all'anno.

Qui invece ho visto da qualche mese la moda di chiudere la discussione quando le risposte non erano quelle che si volevano sentire. Invece quindi di abbandonare la discussione, è successo che o sono state chiuse senza commenti, a dispetto, oppure con commenti corredati di freccette, che hanno poi causato l'ulteriore apertura di altre discussioni.

Io capisco bene il problema, perché mi faccio coinvolgere facilmente in litigi e se poi mi viene tolta la possibilità di replicare, divento una bestia. Però a questo punto sono limitato come tutti. A discussione chiusa non ci metto becco.


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Scusa*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da regolamento non cancelliamo mai, a meno che la discussione non mette in pericolo la propria privacy per via di nomi, cognomi, indirizzi e telefono in chiaro o cose del genere. Capita tipo una o due volte all'anno.
> 
> Qui invece ho visto da qualche mese la moda di chiudere la discussione quando le risposte non erano quelle che si volevano sentire. Invece quindi di abbandonare la discussione, è successo che o sono state chiuse senza commenti, a dispetto, oppure con commenti corredati di freccette, che hanno poi causato l'ulteriore apertura di altre discussioni.
> 
> Io capisco bene il problema, perché mi faccio coinvolgere facilmente in litigi e se poi mi viene tolta la possibilità di replicare, divento una bestia. Però a questo punto sono limitato come tutti. A discussione chiusa non ci metto becco.


Se serve do la mia disponibilità!Credo che buon senso e acume non mi difettano,con il tuo permesso potrei essere io a stabilire quelle che vanno chiuse e quelle che devono rimanere aperte.Io preferisco quelle semichiuse......:rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Da regolamento non cancelliamo mai, a meno che la discussione non mette in pericolo la propria privacy per via di nomi, cognomi, indirizzi e telefono in chiaro o cose del genere. Capita tipo una o due volte all'anno.
> 
> Qui invece ho visto da qualche mese la moda di chiudere la discussione quando le risposte non erano quelle che si volevano sentire. Invece quindi di abbandonare la discussione, è successo che o sono state chiuse senza commenti, a dispetto, oppure con commenti corredati di freccette, che hanno poi causato l'ulteriore apertura di altre discussioni.
> 
> Io capisco bene il problema, perché mi faccio coinvolgere facilmente in litigi e se poi mi viene tolta la possibilità di replicare, divento una bestia. Però a questo punto sono limitato come tutti. A discussione chiusa non ci metto becco.



ok sono d accordissimo con te.
Infatti ritengo che siano altri i casi....
infatti io avevo scrivvo in un altro thread che ti avrei, forse in un futuro remoto, chiesto di canecllare alcuni mii post nel caso avessi voluto dire al mio compagno che scrivo qui, e alcune cose non le sa....
io credo che questi casi siano giustificati...
no, i thread chiuse solo perche non danno le risposte volute non andrebbero chiusi....speciaolmente se spaziano....si passa da una argomento all altro...si affrontano tanti temi in un solo thread....
poi il capitano della nave sei, scegli tu


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

fai un sondaggino:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> fai un sondaggino:mrgreen:


Lo ha già fatto in cima al 3D :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (18 Dicembre 2013)

*Ma*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo ha già fatto in cima al 3D :mrgreen:


Ma quale sondaggio ci penso io....!


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma quale sondaggio ci penso io....!


Ecco bravo appoggio la tua candidatura :singleeye: :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Lo ha già fatto in cima al 3D :mrgreen:


addio


----------



## free (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).



ma che dici, che non ti ho mai visto nell'ultima settimana

comunque la cosa più ridicola è che poi le chiusure improvvise portano ad aperture di altri 3d che riprendono i 3d chiusi, e allora tanto vale


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


Cazzo ho sbagliato forse.
Volevovotare mai!


----------



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo ho sbagliato forse.
> Volevovotare mai!


Novolevo votare sempre com.e ora!!!!
Maledetto smart


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> addio


Mi mancherai immensamente SALLO :singleeye::smile::triste::scared:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

Ma solo io trovo naturale che le discussioni si possano chiudere?
Per me è un diritto sacrosanto di chi le avvia no?

Io avvio una discussione.
Poi vedo che deraglia.
Poi vedo che non riesco a farmi capire...

La chiudo.
Io nelle chiusure di Ultimo leggo solo questo: Ok ragazzi come non detto.

Oppure per esempio uno vuole fare un annuncio a tutto il forum.
Lo fa, non vuole commenti, nè discussione lo posta e poi lo chiude no?

Invece lo prendete come se vi fosse stato messo giù il telefono.

Oppure faccio un altro esempio che mi viene da lunaiena.

Lei ha creato un topic che si intitola appunti.
Ogni volta che le viene qualcosa lo apre e ci scrive qualcosa, poi lo chiude.

Voi direte ma che ce ne frega a noi? Mica è il suo diario intimo no?

Lei dirà, ma io intanto metto lì' una bacheca che chi vuole qualcosa ne trae spunto no?

Cosa mi resta a me del forum?
Solo i blog.

Ma quegli degli altri?
NO...

Palazzo Pinceton.

Quello che mi serve lo bloggo.

Ma per me.
Mica per gli altri eh?


----------



## Minerva (18 Dicembre 2013)

l'admin mi sta sulle balle


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma solo io trovo naturale che le discussioni si possano chiudere?
> Per me è un diritto sacrosanto di chi le avvia no?
> 
> Io avvio una discussione.
> ...


Anche per me deve restare così ...


----------



## Principessa (18 Dicembre 2013)

Secondo me è perfettamente inutile inibire la chiusura dei 3d, perché chi vuole può aprirne un altro e continuare la discussione.

E comunque la libertà di fare quello che si vuole dei 3d che si aprono, ci dovrebbe stare.

A me è successo di chiudere un solo 3d perché mi davano fastidio gli off topic, ma alla fine l'ho riaperto perché ho confidato nel buonsenso e nella cortesia altrui.

Lo rifarei ancora perché mi dà fastidio il cazzeggio sempre e ovunque, senza nemmeno scusarsi, la vedo un'eccessiva invadenza. Molto più dei commenti antipatici.

E allora preferisco che eventuali cazzate siano dirottate altrove.

Trovo infantile chiudere i 3d semplicemente per non discutere con chi ha opinioni contrarie ma meglio lasciarla questa libertà.
Starà al popolo del forum stabilire chi fa o non fa figure di merda.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Dicembre 2013)

Principessa ha detto:


> Secondo me è perfettamente inutile inibire la chiusura dei 3d, perché chi vuole può aprirne un altro e continuare la discussione.
> 
> E comunque la libertà di fare quello che si vuole dei 3d che si aprono, ci dovrebbe stare.
> 
> ...


Io mi ricordo la pletora innescata da Lui e Oscuro quando il tuo amore Miss Acacia osò chiudere il suo primo 3d.
Tanto poi i 3d dopo sessantagiorni di non quotamento si chiudono da soli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oppure mi ricordo la chiusura di un 3d che era impostato seriamente sul mio concerto ad Alessandria perchè arrivarono i soliti mona a fare i deficenti no?

Un po come tu hai chiuso  EHAI FATTO BENE quello tuo sul Sardo.

Poi hai ritenuto opportuno riaprirlo.

Fosse per me darei all'autore di un 3d anche la facoltà di cancellarlo, non solo di chiuderlo!

Fosse per me darei all'autore di un 3d anche il potere di cancellare tutti i post altrui che non gli piacciono, off topic ed ecc..ecc..ecc...

Pensa come sarei fatto io...


----------



## Sole (18 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione.* Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante *vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


Sono d'accordo. Penso sia fastidioso non poter ribattere o non potersi esprimere a discussione inoltrata. Io ho votato MAI.


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*SI*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Io mi ricordo la pletora innescata da Lui e Oscuro quando il tuo amore Miss Acacia osò chiudere il suo primo 3d.
> Tanto poi i 3d dopo sessantagiorni di non quotamento si chiudono da soli:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oppure mi ricordo la chiusura di un 3d che era impostato seriamente sul mio concerto ad Alessandria perchè arrivarono i soliti mona a fare i deficenti no?
> ...


Io chiuderei spesso i tuoi,insulsi e privi di ogni possibile tema di confronto,però  come faremmo a ridere di te?sei il giullare del posto,figure di merda a iosa,quindi che rimanga tutto come prima!


----------



## Ultimo (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dopo una settimana e mezza di polemiche a nastro e seccature nel passato chiedo qui quando permettere che l'utente possa chiudere la discussione. Personalmente lo trovo abbastanza seccante vederla chiuso quando qualcuno ha fatto discutere animatamente per giorni, settimane e mesi e poi la chiude perché si è rotto il cazzo o la patata (par condicio).


A me va bene qualsiasi cosa sia stabilita come regola. Questa trovai questa sfruttai.

Ora posso contribuire "votando". Qualsiasi regola verrà stabilita sarà da me rispettata. 

Ma cambiarla sarà sinonimo di non scassamento di coglioni? :mrgreen: sondaggio? auahhahaha aufidesen!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io chiuderei spesso i tuoi,insulsi e privi di ogni possibile tema di confronto,però  come faremmo a ridere di te?sei il giullare del posto,figure di merda a iosa,quindi che rimanga tutto come prima!



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Andiamo a vedere quanti ne apri tu su pipì popò culetto...
E quanti ne ho aperti io?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Proprio a te manca il dono dell'autocritica eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Guardi SEMPRE e solo quello che fanno gli altri....

Ma se qualcuno osa farti notare qualche cosa....di te....allora friggi come una patata nell'olio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io chiuderei spesso i tuoi,insulsi e privi di ogni possibile tema di confronto,però  come faremmo a ridere di te?sei il giullare del posto,figure di merda a iosa,quindi che rimanga tutto come prima!


Te lo dedico...

http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19704-il-culo-prensile?highlight=

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Andiamo a vedere quanti ne apri tu su pipì popò culetto...
> E quanti ne ho aperti io?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


Possiamo sempre aprire un sondaggio sulla mia credibilità e la tua,sul quanto puoi stare sul cazzo tu e quanto io,che dici?chi frigge?hai finito con i tuoi insulti in privato?e dai che mi serve un pò di materiale ancora....!:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao Quibbe,

capisco o intuisco il perché mai, neanche con richiesta ... 

ok ... vado a votare ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Te lo dedico...
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/19704-il-culo-prensile?highlight=
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tutto bene con irene?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto bene con irene?:rotfl:


Sono due anni e mezzo che non la vedo...
Nonostante abiti nel mio paese....


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Possiamo sempre aprire un sondaggio sulla mia credibilità e la tua,sul quanto puoi stare sul cazzo tu e quanto io,che dici?chi frigge?hai finito con i tuoi insulti in privato?e dai che mi serve un pò di materiale ancora....!:rotfl:


Sono andato a vedere 
l'ultimo mp è tuo...

Contandoli siamo a pari...

E' che non ho avuto tempo di risponderti no?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Allora*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono due anni e mezzo che non la vedo...
> Nonostante abiti nel mio paese....


Allora non farneticavo debosciato nostro......ma la finirai mai di fare il giullare?:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora non farneticavo debosciato nostro......ma la finirai mai di fare il giullare?:rotfl:


Ti ho detto che farneticavi per proteggere lei
Adesso siccome non me ne può fregar di meno

ti dico le cose che tu sia in grado di capire no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono andato a vedere
> l'ultimo mp è tuo...
> 
> Contandoli siamo a pari...
> ...


Sicuro?altra figura di merda?vorresti dire che ti ho scritto io per primo insultandoti?Sono tutti belli che conservati,stretti stretti pronti all'uso....io al posto tuo mi cancellerei....!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro?altra figura di merda?vorresti dire che ti ho scritto io per primo insultandoti?Sono tutti belli che conservati,stretti stretti pronti all'uso....io al posto tuo mi cancellerei....!


No tu hai scritto per ultimo
E siamo pari perchè io non ti ho risposto...


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*No*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti ho detto che farneticavi per proteggere lei
> Adesso siccome non me ne può fregar di meno
> 
> ti dico le cose che tu sia in grado di capire no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No....tu non vuoi proteggere nessuno,volevi solo proteggere te stesso,perchè detto fra noi dubito che quel cazzo di quadro antico che hai dentro casa sappia tante cose...ma dai che ci divertiamo...


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No tu hai scritto per ultimo
> E siamo pari perchè io non ti ho risposto...


Pari?io sto facendo leggere a chi dico io i tuoi post per motivi che scoprirai in seguito...libero di non crederci imbecille....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> No....tu non vuoi proteggere nessuno,volevi solo proteggere te stesso,perchè detto fra noi dubito che quel cazzo di quadro antico che hai dentro casa sappia tante cose...ma dai che ci divertiamo...


Lei sa cose che tu non sai.
Lei vive con me.
Tu no...

E tante cose che mi riguardano e che riguardano il quadro antico

Giustamente
non sono scritte qui dentro...

Ma tu puoi dedurle a tuo piacimento

A noi non ce ne frega....

Almeno hai indovinato il nick del quadro antico?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pari?io sto facendo leggere a chi dico io i tuoi post per motivi che scoprirai in seguito...libero di non crederci imbecille....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fai pure....
Coadura mai paura...


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Io*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei sa cose che tu non sai.
> Lei vive con me.
> Tu no...
> 
> ...


Io non deduco nulla...fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non deduco nulla...fidati.


Ma manco morto mi fido di te....

Ecche scherziamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sei un napoli...tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Certo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Fai pure....
> Coadura mai paura...


Si...però hai smesso di rispondere....:rotfl:non gestisci la tua collera,ti metti in ridicolo da solo,e purtroppo cachi fuori da vaso...ma continua pure a stronzeggiare...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cancellati....!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Appunto*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma manco morto mi fido di te....
> 
> Ecche scherziamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei un napoli...tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fai bene...!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...però hai smesso di rispondere....:rotfl:non gestisci la tua collera,ti metti in ridicolo da solo,e purtroppo cachi fuori da vaso...ma continua pure a stronzeggiare...!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cancellati....!


Ma quale collera....
Ma cosa dici su....


Io cancellarmi

Ti piacerebbe eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

:bleble::bleble::bleble::bleble::babbo::babbo::babbo::babbo::bacio::bacio::bacio::angelo::angelo::cincin2::cincin2::cincin2::corna::corna::culo::culo:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*A me?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale collera....
> Ma cosa dici su....
> 
> 
> ...


A me?ma no...adesso proprio no..............!


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma manco morto mi fido di te....
> 
> Ecche scherziamo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei un napoli...tu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ignorante ti voglio spiegare una cosa!Mettere una faccina dietro un espressione razzista e denigratoria di alcune categorie professionali,non rende la frase scherzosa,ma se tu credi il contrario fai pure...!


----------



## Simy (19 Dicembre 2013)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Penso sia fastidioso non poter ribattere o non potersi esprimere a discussione inoltrata. Io ho votato MAI.


Perfettamente d'accordo con te


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che dici, che non ti ho mai visto nell'ultima settimana
> 
> comunque la cosa più ridicola è che poi le chiusure improvvise portano ad aperture di altri 3d che riprendono i 3d chiusi, e allora tanto vale


Ero via e sono entrato come ospite


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ero via e *sono entrato come ospite*



non si può, l'hai vietato tu


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si può, l'hai vietato tu


ma lui può tutto.
E' il sommo Admin



paura del sommo admin


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma lui può tutto.
> E' il sommo Admin
> 
> 
> ...



sarà mica bugiardo??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Aò*



free ha detto:


> sarà mica bugiardo??:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Fate come vi pare,io sono la soluzione!


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fate come vi pare,io sono la soluzione!



ovvero, caro Oscuro?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Ovvero*



free ha detto:


> ovvero, caro Oscuro?


Decido cosa chiudere e cosa aprire...........!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Dicembre 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Decido cosa chiudere e cosa aprire...........!



decidi anche COME ?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ero via e sono entrato come ospite


dovresti bannarti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Dicembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si può, l'hai vietato tu


a leggere


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dovresti bannarti


ti piacerebbe


----------



## Minerva (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe


in verità non vedo perché...che cambia?


----------



## oscuro (19 Dicembre 2013)

*Si*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> decidi anche COME ?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E certo....!


----------



## free (19 Dicembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> a leggere



e che hai letto di bello?
hai colto il clima natalizio??:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Dicembre 2013)

meno male che ultimo ha colto subito il messaggio


----------



## Tebe (20 Dicembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> meno male che ultimo ha colto subito il messaggio



MUORO!!!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


oddio min!!!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------

